# IPAD Mini Display Tested - Poor Color Gamut IPAD Air - Better.



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 19, 2013)

A Test of the color gamut of the Ipad Mini shows that its not up to photography standards, covering only a portion of the sRGB gamut, while other recent tablets like the Kindle 7" HDX are excellent.


I've been considering one, and Apple seems to have a lot of advantages, but not the new mini.

http://www.displaymate.com/Tablet_ShootOut_4.htm



The IPAD Air is much better, but still not matching the Kindle Fire HDX. The 4:3 screen ratio should be good for camera phone and P&S users, but for DSLR's, the shape of the Kindle screen may give more display area.


http://www.displaymate.com/Tablet_ShootOut_3.htm


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Nov 22, 2013)

If you're after a small tablet, have you looked a the Nexus 7? It gets 100% like the others and for a song of a price without the limited app store on the Kindle:

http://www.sidhtech.com/news/amazon-kindle-fire-hdx7-vs-ipad-mini-2-retina-vs-google-nexus-7-2013-best-small-tablet/10024478/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 22, 2013)

GmwDarkroom said:


> If you're after a small tablet, have you looked a the Nexus 7? It gets 100% like the others and for a song of a price without the limited app store on the Kindle:
> 
> http://www.sidhtech.com/news/amazon-kindle-fire-hdx7-vs-ipad-mini-2-retina-vs-google-nexus-7-2013-best-small-tablet/10024478/



I read the reviews on all of them, but the Ipad appealed to me due to the number of high quality apps, and the Kindle because I already read Kindle books and have Amazon Prime which I use twice a week or more for shipping.

If I get a tablet, it will be a larger one. 

One of my main photo uses for it would be remote tethering via wifi, so I'm waiting for a 5D series with wifi. By then, tablets will have improved even more. I'm not going to buy a 6D just for that usage, but if I see a super low price this xmas, I might.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 22, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A Test of the color gamut of the Ipad Mini shows that its not up to photography standards, covering only a portion of the sRGB gamut, while other recent tablets like the Kindle 7" HDX are excellent.
> 
> 
> I've been considering one, and Apple seems to have a lot of advantages, but not the new mini.
> ...



Wow, interesting and import findings! So the mini still pretty bad then despite going retina.

One of the great things about the iPad 3 was that it actually covered the full sRGB gamut as well as having the critical retina display resolution. I don't think any other tablet at that time covered more than an abysmal 65% or so of sRGB (which itself is an awfully small gamut to begin with).


----------

